
Scientists:Explaining science will not fix things - arunmp
https://slate.com/technology/2017/04/explaining-science-wont-fix-information-illiteracy.html
======
arunmp
"Rather than fill the information deficit by building an arsenal of facts,
scientists should instead consider how they deploy their knowledge. They may
have more luck communicating if, in addition to presenting facts and figures,
they appeal to emotions. " \- Apparently, doing science alone is not enough
any more.

------
logifail
This article appears to begin with the proposal that "scientists" could/should
describe a homogeneous group with a uniform (settled) view on what could be
classified as partly political rather than purely scientific issues ("bizarre
and inaccurate ideas about science, from climate change and vaccines to guns
and genetically modified organisms").

It's an odd place to start. Given that scientists are also humans, my null
hypothesis would be inhomogeneity.

